# Crate/ Kennel



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

What kind of kennel do you use for your dog? I have the wire mesh one from petsmart and it works well for Jake because he doesn't attempt to get out, but with Panda he uses the plastic kennel and the wire door and he has grown out of it and I need to purchase a new one. With the standard wire kennel Panda just pushes his nose at the opening and can open it within 30 seconds. I want to get a strong metal type to assure he will not be able to get out when I am not home. Any suggestions or websites would be very helpful in my new search!

Thank you! :woof:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

My girls are in the plastic with the wire doors. They've never been crate-busters, so it works. I did use a wire crate with Loki growing up, and still have them. Reason being I have a small car and like something that folds down and can be stuffed in the trunk.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

He can open the plastic one. He hits his nose and does this magical jump thing and it pops open...ive only seen him do it once when he didn't know I was still upstairs. I know they have heavy duty wire crates that are available I just don't know any good brands?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I wouldnt attempt plastic, but thats my opinion with my dogs, they would chew it up.
I dont agree with crating dogs for long periods of time, as its such a small space.

I have a wooden (ATTACHED) one and a steel one
I dont know what situations are like over there, but have you concidered a chain spot??


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Dog Crate Kennel Cage Strong Steel ProSelect Empire LRG - eBay (item 300394384261 end time Sep-04-10 10:30:01 PDT)
That ought to hold 'em.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

My situation isn't anything serious I just don't want him getting out of the kennel when i'm not home because...you never know what your dogs will do when your not around? My female is never crated but my two younger males tend to seize the opportunity to go threw the recycling bin and bring EVERYTHING into their kennels and making a mess in the process. I haven't considered a chain spot (assuming its outside) because it makes me nervous and I think he would protest and annoy the neighbors.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

Aczdreign said:


> Dog Crate Kennel Cage Strong Steel ProSelect Empire LRG - eBay (item 300394384261 end time Sep-04-10 10:30:01 PDT)
> That ought to hold 'em.


OMG lol that looks like jail! Maybe not as serious as that but thank you!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

christina60546 said:


> My situation isn't anything serious I just don't want him getting out of the kennel when i'm not home because...you never know what your dogs will do when your not around? My female is never crated but my two younger males tend to seize the opportunity to go threw the recycling bin and bring EVERYTHING into their kennels and making a mess in the process. I haven't considered a chain spot (assuming its outside) because it makes me nervous and I think he would protest and annoy the neighbors.


Tell me about it, I got home last night and Grace had demolished the rubbish bag, and her tummy was maxed out, little poop!!

Oh ok i get you now, inside use?? Hmm i am no help in that area sorry 
Although i have a metal crate i used when grace was a pup for sleeping, works wonders


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

christina60546 said:


> OMG lol that looks like jail! Maybe not as serious as that but thank you!


Haha, ya thats a pretty intense crate.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

SORRY.. THIS BUGS ME... VERY BAD!

A crate (Petmate brand is good) is a small MOVABLE or CARRIABLE enclosure, wire or plastic with a wire gate usually, there are crates that look like bags, and wooden crates as well.. The only crate worth having IMO are the plastic AIRLINE approved crates.. The Biggest Metal or wire crate is SUPERB for a welping gyp in the house or garage, other than that wire crates are worthless IMO... 

KENNELS are Chainlink fencing USUALLY, an OUTSIDE small cage like stucture to a large dog pen area.. 


Kennels are not crates, crates are not kennels.. IF people don't get this they have a long way to go just to understand the APBT.

Just my experience....


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Kennels are not crates, crates are not kennels.. IF people don't get this they have a long way to go just to understand the APBT.


I fail to see how usage of incorrect nomenclature for a dog enclosure constitutes a general lack of understanding regarding a specific breed.

Granted, it may be your pet peeve, but mine is constantly seeing people put down one another's knowledge of 'the breed' over differences in opinion. This one takes the cake, as it has nothing to do with opinion (which can be emotionally charged), but it's over usage of an incorrect word.

On the other hand, thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Aczdreign said:


> I fail to see how usage of incorrect nomenclature for a dog enclosure constitutes a general lack of understanding regarding a specific breed.
> 
> Granted, it may be your pet peeve, but mine is constantly seeing people put down one another's knowledge of 'the breed' over differences in opinion. This one takes the cake, as it has nothing to do with opinion (which can be emotionally charged), but it's over usage of an incorrect word.
> 
> On the other hand, thanks for the clarification!


I appologized beforehand because I already know Im an a$$, but you'll be alright puddin 

Because if you don't know anything about pet products how are you going to take care of the most politically charged and experienced needed TYPE of dogs.. Just because ignorance is bliss and is contagious doesn't make it truth. If someone has read at LEAST one Stratton book or even Jessup's book along with any of the OTHERS, then knowing the subtle difference in Crate and Kennel would not need to be explained, let alone the ADVERTISING of the products, that is all comon sense. APBT requires their owner to have the most outstanding level of comon sense. I bought 2 stratton books, 2 seminic books, and Jessups books before, Dogs of Velvet and Steel, Complete Gamedog I & II, by the time my first APBT HOOCH was 1yr, because that is what is REQUIRED of a responsible owner is to learn all they can before THEY get involved. I see this more than NOT and its like ppl are proud of knowing what they don't know. Little things add up to a big problem, eradicate the smallness and we eradicate the problem. Metal crates are not good for game bred high strung dogs, I've seen broken legs, gouged eyes, etc.. Plastic crates will be chewed on but not if crated properly and in timely regiment, no the dog can't stay in there 8-10 hours every day will little exercise, but 6-8 hrs with plenty of exercise and a PVC or Plastic crate works fine. Thats just what works best for me and my working crew.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

You have failed to convince me that, should a person say the word "crate" in a situation in which the more appropriate word would be "kennel," that person can't possibly understand APBTs.


But while we're on the subject of pet peeves, I HATE seeing the phrase 'the breed' plastered everywhere. I know, I know, it's incredibly petty, but after seeing the term 20-25 times a day, I wish people would be a little more creative with 'the language'.

By the way, while I am completely serious about everything that I've said in both posts, it's all meant to be taken tongue-in-cheek.

--Puddin.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Aczdreign said:


> You have failed to convince me that, should a person say the word "crate" in a situation in which the more appropriate word would be "kennel," that person can't possibly understand APBTs.
> 
> But while we're on the subject of pet peeves, I HATE seeing the phrase 'the breed' plastered everywhere. I know, I know, it's incredibly petty, but after seeing the term 20-25 times a day, I wish people would be a little more creative with 'the language'.
> 
> ...


_yeh, I agree, I may have slipped with breed a time or two however the APBT is a function dog, that means what TYPE not breed_.

Term usage and confusion breeds ignorance... 
There is a subtle difference, that means everything in world. It like the Bible, cannabis is the burning bush but a 2000 yr old mistranslation has the whole western society believing its calamus, from a mistranslation of Kanehbosem (pronounced Cannabis) SEE so really the CHRISTIANS should be rollin the cannabis and STILL HEALING PEOPLE with MYSTICISM. Little mistranslations and usage of words play a big role in total understanding of ones wisdom, you can be wise you can be understanding, but unless your wise and understanding you do not possess knowledge. Those who can see will see, those who can hear will hear all others are lost.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

CC11: Cannabis and the Christ: Jesus used Marijuana


----------

